# Worst human noise affecting your hunt



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Danny B's post about walking in far prompted me to come up with this question. *What is the worst possible human noise that can be made to ruin your hunt, especially on the way into your stand?*

Answers would have to depend on your experience with spooking coyotes as well as what you have read. Personally I limit ALL of these sounds. I think they are all bad but thought it would be fun to discuss this and see what experiences people have had. Out of these which ones are the worst? You can rank them or comment on one.

Human Voice
Vehicle engine noise
Slamming doors
Human footsteps through leaves or snow
Snowshoe noise on hard snow
Clanging predator calls
Gun action noise


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Passing gas on the upwind side is BAD. :wink:


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

I would think that any noise that is not natural would make predators cautious. I'm sure some sounds make more of a difference than others. Let's just say that in the area you hunt people drive around alot and shoot at coyotes from the vehicle. I would think that would make them more weary of vehicles. I don't know for sure I'm new to coyote hunting. It probably depends on the area you hunt.

Justin


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

The doors slamming is one of my biggest peaves. It gets me every time... Half the people I hunt with piss slam their doors and then they can't figure out why the only good spots for them that day are 1/2 walks, as where when I go by myself I could just about hunt sitting on top of my car and still see something.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i would say Human voice would be the worst...

greatest to least

1.Human voice

2.Slamming doors

3.Being noisy on crunchy snow

4.Predator calls banging together

5.Gun Action Noise

6.Vehicle engine noise


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

passing wind i would have to disagree with... my dad has the stinkiest farts and he just let one out when i saw a yote approach from over a knoll only 30 yards away.. wind right at his face...


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

fingerz42 said:


> passing wind i would have to disagree with... my dad has the stinkiest farts and he just let one out when i saw a yote approach from over a knoll only 30 yards away.. wind right at his face...


That's 'cause the dog was dazed by the smell and was in the proccess of passing out. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember when you were a kid and you would make a phone by stretching wire between two tin cans? When you climb a fence and hear that little squeak rest assured it is traveling along that wire for a long distance. I can't tell you how far, but I would bet a coyote within 100 yards of that fence ½ mile away will hear it. The worst sounds are the ones you make, and never know it. Most hunters compensate for the sounds that are obvious to them. Fences are probably obvious to everyone, but I thought I would throw that in.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Any metallic sounding noise whether crossing a fence, opening a gate, chambering a round or shutting a truck door would be worst in my opinion. Those sounds irritate the heck out of me when I make them, I know it has to alert all animals. I absolutely hate to cross barbwire fences and open noisy gates to get to a calling location and will hit the dirt and crawl under if possible to avoid making any noise.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman

That is a good point. I too have wondered about that fence thing. If I see a big gap under a fence I usually get down and slide under it. Plus at a towering 5'8" I don't have the clearance to step over a lot of those tall fences anyway.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Plus at a towering 5'8" I don't have the clearance to step over a lot of those tall fences anyway.


Lol, you have that problem, too? I like to avoid fendes all around; the last time I tried going under a fence I got stuck because my heavy hunting clothes made me fat and I forgot just how large I was.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ummm YeaaaH were gonna need you to come in this weekend, Thaaannxx.

That sound kills many a Hunt!! :******:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If your way back on a two track that dosen't get much travel then think that the vehichle noise is a bad one with the slamming of the doors added to it. Tough to say after that it depends on the situation i suppose


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

actually i think passing gas upwind might help you out. it might make them come closer to see what the smell is.


----------



## cyotekilla (Jan 21, 2007)

In Illinios wher I live and hunt I think the worst thing is for you or your buddie to slam the door, talk, and the same thing with the fence. If you take a friend with be sure to tell them the importance of shutting up.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

[quote="cyotekilla"If you take a friend with be sure to tell them the importance of shutting up.[/quote]

Two years ago I went coyote calling with my father in law as he had never done it before. One of his buddies somehow ended up coming with us. We would get out of the pickup, and this friend of his would be yapping about who knows what, coughing his lungs out from his smoking habit. One stand his gun even jammed so he was hitting the clip on the tailgate of the pickup (metal on metal). I just bit my lip as I didn't want to ruin my father in laws day. We didn't see any predators or any animals at all for that matter. :lol:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I love hunting with guys that have no clue on the importance of silence. Especially hunting an animal with excellent hearing. :eyeroll:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I just thought a little harder and now I know the "worst human noise affecting my hunt". It's the one coming from my wife telling me we have something more important to do like going out to eat with her parents. Now that's an annoying sound.:lol:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

thats so true!! Nag, Nag, Nag No hunting, nag, nag, nag


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

DOGKILLR


> Now that's an annoying sound.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Or this:

(Driving in the pickup hunting)

The phone rings. Caller ID says HOME. Answer it and it says "When are you coming home?"

Papapete you can relate. :lol:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Damn rectal thremometer


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hehe

Reminds me of the time I snuck up on my wife with my phone and told her to ask me in a snotty voice when I was coming home. She goes "When are you coming home?". Well I recorded it and set it as my ringtone. We were out hunting and my phone rang and I thought papapete was going to go in the ditch he was laughing so hard :lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm 44 now dad is 73. But I would have to say passing gas would be a plus for him. He could drop a black bear @ 80 yards with an a$$ blast. uke:


----------

